# Game of Golf - Friday 27th August - The Els



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Right the next game of golf is booked for Friday the 27th August.

2 tee times have been booked for 9.10am and 9.20am.

Its 225dhs per player. It includes buggys and unlimited balls on the range.

Please confirm your attendance here.

The Els Club Dubai


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Right the next game of golf is booked for Friday the 27th August.
> 
> 2 tee times have been booked for 9.10am and 9.20am.
> 
> ...


Do they allow hackers on the course?!


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

sdh080 said:


> Do they allow hackers on the course?!


Well they let me on, I can often be found hacking around the Desert or retrieving balls from the water.


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> Well they let me on, I can often be found hacking around the Desert or retrieving balls from the water.




I've got football training again on Friday morning so everyone is safe from me hacking all over the course.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Looks like we may have 5 already

If anyone else is interested please let me know

Thanks


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

*We Now have 7*



mikeyb said:


> Looks like we may have 5 already
> 
> If anyone else is interested please let me know
> 
> Thanks


Hi Mike
Just to make the comp feel international we now have an American and Irishman joining us so that makes 7 already with Scotts Friend!
Only one spot left


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

skibanff said:


> Hi Mike
> Just to make the comp feel international we now have an American and Irishman joining us so that makes 7 already with Scotts Friend!
> Only one spot left


Great News skibanff:clap2: should be fun:clap2:

I have until Weds pm to confirm numbers so if anything changes please let me know asap.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

Now 6, as SPB cant make it.

So we have 2 free places if anyone fancies it.


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

I have one more so we are up to 7!


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi guys, if you are doing an evening round of golf anytime within the next couple of weeks, may I please join you? I'll be a silent spectator and try not to get in the way.


----------



## mikeyb (May 15, 2010)

I have to finalise the numbers tomorrow, so if anyone else fancies it, let me know by lunchtime Weds.

Thanks


----------



## skibanff (Mar 8, 2010)

mikeyb said:


> I have to finalise the numbers tomorrow, so if anyone else fancies it, let me know by lunchtime Weds.
> 
> Thanks


We now have a problem down to 5 players now! No other interest from the forum?


----------

